# Haplochromis sp. "Dayglow" Info?



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm really wanting to get 1male/2female Haplochromis sp. "Dayglow". Would this work in a 20g? I know it wont work long term, but will it while they are young?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi it may work
xris


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks 

I'm also considering Haplochromis sp. limax/red back scraper/ruby/tomato lol

I have come to the idea that cichlids are addictive.


----------

